# Red is off on his next great adventure



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

I want to thank all of your for your thoughts and prayers during this very difficult time. I have felt the love of this special community and it has made a difference. Sadly, I post now to report Red has taken a big turn for the worse. He is now unable to stand without our assistance, his breathing is heavily labored, and he is obviously in pain. 

Red has given us so much joy and love, we can no longer keep him here for us. It is time for us to do the right thing for him and let him go. Red went to the bridge today, where I know he was thrilled to see his old pal Mickey.

Red loved everyone he met, and everyone loved him for it. I know he walked over the bridge into the welcome arms of Mickey. We inherited Red on Micky's death and our life was never the same. I will never forget what a warm and welcoming heart he had. Geez, on writing this I feel like I have been crying for two days. I miss him so badly already.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

My condolences. Beautiful boy. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Red was such a beautiful boy. We're so sorry for your loss. You'll see him again one day and it will seem like only a moment has passed.

He'll be remembered by not only you, but strangers from around the world as well.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry, you gave him a great life. The final gift you gave him, to set him free, is a very selfless gift. RIP, beautiful Red.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Im so sorry for your loss of your lovely pup.
What a face 
It's a terrible thing to lose our babies.
They are such a big part of our lives and our hearts.
Take good care.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I am very sorry for the loss of your amazing boy, Red.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

What a gorgeous boy Red was - may his memories comfort you in the coming days. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss...Red was such a handsome, happy boy. And he is again because you gave him this gift.

I'm sorry for your pain and know how intense it is.

Sending prayers to you and hugs.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What a handsome boy. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so, so sorry. Run free sweet Red.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear Red's time had come. It is the final and most loving gift.... taking on the pain so he can be free of it. Hugs to you... and Godspeed Red.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry you had to say good-bye to Red. He will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet Red!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Red.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very, very sorry for your loss of Red. He was such a special boy. I am very sad he had to join to a long line up of those at bridge who will be waiting for us. Red was blessed to be loved by his pal Mickey and you and your wife, and all three of you were blessed as many others to be loved by Red.

Run free sweet Red, run fast and play with your new friends there, we will all be together one day.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of beautiful Red. It is so hard to let them go, but you put his pain above your own. Such a true measure of selfless love. Keeping you in our thoughts at this sad and dark time.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

sorry for your loss - and RIP Red.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry that your Red's time had come. 

Sleep softly beautiful one, knowing you loved greatly and were loved in return


----------



## Medster (May 19, 2013)

Very sorry to hear about Red.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thinking of you this morning with hugs.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks Everyone for the kind, comforting words. So many on this forum have lost great goldens. I know you know how we are feeling today. My wife and I were very strong for Red yesterday. That was important for us as we believed Red had a special gift of making people feel better by taking on their grief and pain. Any time we visited someone suffering, They would end up happy and feeling better, Red would be a little run down for a few days. It was quite strange. 

We were strong for Red until we new he had ran across the bridge, and then we lost it. I am so broken hearted today. I don't know how you all do it with multiple dogs. 

I still believe we did the right thing. A poster on here once said, "I would rather send a dog to the Bridge two weeks too early, than a minute too late." I hope we were right in time.

Thank you again for all your support and love.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

So sorry for your loss and the pain of letting Red go. We know its the right thing but that doesn't make it any easier. I still have so much sadness and its been over a year my Allie left. Its just so hard when we love them so much. RIP Red..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Red.

What a beautiful sweet boy he was.

My thoughts are with you.

Godspeed Red


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry, thinking of you today. Those first couple weeks could be very hard.

I added your boy to the list: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...st/124789-grf-goldens-passed-2013-list-5.html


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Red is such a handsome boy. There really are no words to help you through this time. My thoughts are with you and your wife.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Godspeed dear Red.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I do not do these threads very well cause my eyes fog up. 
Peace be with you and Rip Sir Red.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry. Run free dear sweet boy


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Red, oh my what a handsome boy. Red will always walk beside you on silent golden paws, and I hope that your happy times spent together help you through this difficult time

_HOW DO WE SAY GOODBYE_
_TO THE ONES WE LOVE THE MOST_

_WHEN IN OUR HEART OF HEARTS WE KNOW_
_WE NEED AND WANT THEM CLOSE_

_NOW CLOSE YOUR EYES REAL TIGHTLY_
_LET YOUR FEELINGS OVERFLOW_

_THEY NEVER REALLY LEFT YOU_
_YOUR MEMORIES NEVER GO_

Run free and sleep softly Red


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*FAL Guy*

FAL Guy

Rest in peace, sweet Red!!! My Smooch and Snobear are playing with you!

Buddy's Mom Forever has added Red to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...t/124789-grf-goldens-passed-2013-list-19.html


----------



## RichardSATX (Sep 1, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, and he was a beautiful boy!


----------



## JBJ Goldens (Dec 16, 2012)

My condolences I am so sorry or your loss of Red he was such a beautiful boy. 

Jana


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

So so sorry For your loss. It is just so hard. Please find comfort in your memories and knowing he had a great life. Run free, happy & healthy Red!


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

I am sorry, it is hard to see them go. It is great that you gave him a good life. You have come to the right place, my heart and prayers are with you.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

We had a long, lonely weekend but it is sure helpful to remember funny shots like this one. This was the standard face Red learned to give us at treat time when he was told to "smile". It still cracks me up.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

This picture makes me laugh....what a silly boy! But now I am crying .....to lose such a precious part of the family is heartbreaking. I have been there twice.......
R.I.P sweet boy! Bucky and Baloo will be there at the bridge for you.....


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

I am terribly sorry for your loss. Red seemed to be a best friend you could go to for comfort and he'd always be there for you. He will be there in heaven waiting patiently for a reunion between the both of you. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Yesterday was a bit rough. It has been one week since Red's new journey began. We picked up his ashes from the crematory. It is so quiet in the house. I can't explain how much I would love to hear a dog snore or pant right now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*FAL Guy*

Fal Guy

I just love the picture of Red!


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

It was 3 weeks ago today Red went to the Bridge, when does this get easier? I cried my way through mowing the back yard for the first time after his passing today. The back yard was his favorite spot this time of year, and it was tough not seeing him posed in the grass watching me.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry, wish we could do the magic and feel better right away. There will be tears for every first time we do the things without them on our side.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

FAL guy, every "first", every single thing that was part of your cherished routine with Red, will lead to more tears for some time. There's no manual for grief, and we each live through it in our own time frame. Cherish the tears, for they're a sign of a great love, one you probably wouldn't trade to bypass this heartache. But oh, that heartache is a killer, and I'm very sorry you have reason to experience it.....


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Red. The picture of him smiling is one of a kind, as I know he was. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to read this. Rest softly Red. My thoughts are with you.
Carol


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Oakley&SegersMom said:


> I am so sorry to read this. Rest softly Red. My thoughts are with you.
> Carol


Thank you Carol,

Yesterday was one month. We both miss Red so much. What I would give for 5 more minutes with our boy!!


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

A few weeks ago we passed the 6 month mark since Red ran across the bridge. It was tough but we are really doing better. We lost all three of our pawed children last year and we simply don't feel ready for any pets yet. The house is still very quiet but we are staying busy with work and hobbies.

Thank you again to everyone who posted your support in the past. Your love and understanding helped so much. I try to repay that debt buy supporting others in the same situation, I need to do better at that.

Mike


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Somehow I missed this thread last fall. Maybe it just hit too close to home. Anyway, Red was so lucky that you loved him enough to set him free. Know that he is watching over you...a guardian forever on your side. He wishes nothing more than for you to let another lucky dog into your heart...in honor of him.

Wishing you peace,
Lucy


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

FAL guy said:


> A few weeks ago we passed the 6 month mark since Red ran across the bridge. It was tough but we are really doing better. We lost all three of our pawed children last year and we simply don't feel ready for any pets yet. The house is still very quiet but we are staying busy with work and hobbies.
> 
> Thank you again to everyone who posted your support in the past. Your love and understanding helped so much. I try to repay that debt buy supporting others in the same situation, I need to do better at that.
> 
> Mike


There's nothing to repay 

We've all been in your shoes and others have been there for us. I lost my sugar face boy a little over a year ago and recently adopted a new boy. Would have done it a little sooner, but there were other medical issues with our remaining dogs. It takes time to smile more than we sigh. But like GoldenGirl said, adopting another boy is the best way to honor the one who's gone back to Heaven. They wouldn't want us being all sad. They were all about happiness.

I LOVE this picture!  :


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement. Thanks for the photo. Yes, I sure miss that face, but that photo always makes me laugh a bit.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That photo says so much. Thanks for sharing it. People around the world now know who Red was


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful angel, love those eyes! After soon to be 3 years I realize I will always miss my Buddy. There are days when I think of him so often and call Charlie his name.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

FAL guy said:


> A few weeks ago we passed the 6 month mark since Red ran across the bridge. It was tough but we are really doing better. We lost all three of our pawed children last year and we simply don't feel ready for any pets yet. The house is still very quiet but we are staying busy with work and hobbies.
> 
> Thank you again to everyone who posted your support in the past. Your love and understanding helped so much. I try to repay that debt buy supporting others in the same situation, I need to do better at that.
> 
> Mike


As Danny said, there's nothing to repay. 

Most of the members share in both the sorrows and joys of others, I think it comes naturally for us especially if we've been through it as most of have. 

When you are ready, you will open your heart and home to a Golden again. 
Take all the time you need.

Red was such a beautiful boy, the picture of him waiting for the treat is a very special picture. It reminds me a lot of my boy. I can so relate to your comment about longing to hear him snore. It might sound funny to some, but that is one of the things I have missed the most since my boy passed. 

Take care


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

That picture is priceless. Such a beautiful face. Time will tell you when it is time to add another guy to your family. I hope each day is better and better for you and your wife.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you for sharing Red's sweet, sweet picture. Even his eyes are smiling, he was very loved to have eyes like those.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you ALL for the words of encouragement. Every day is easier nowdays but the occasional reminder of Red is almost bittersweet.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Saturday was the one year anniversary of Red's passing. it was a rough day for my wife and I. We spent alot of time digging through photos. We even dug through his toy box to find a toy that smelled like him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Red*

Anniversaries are so hard. Red was one handsome boy!
Love the photo of Red begging for a treat!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

People from around the world remember Red. Anniversaries are difficult, but I hope you feel Red is in Heaven having a great time ... where you'll see him again one day.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Such a beautiful boy. That decisions is SOOO hard--we had to do it yesterday--but it is the right one for our beloved fur kids. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the picture of Red, he was a beautiful boy.

Anniversaries are so hard, I think the first one is the hardest.

My thoughts to you and your family on this sad day. I hope Red's memories brought smiles to you.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Anniversaries are so hard!!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Thinking of you and your family.


----------

